# Opinions on stratus and symphony reverbs



## peksi (Dec 21, 2017)

I did not see user opinions here on Exponential Audio's new Stratus and Symphony reverbs. EA sale is soon over and would like to hear your thoughts about them.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Jun 7, 2018)

I’m also really curious about these, I haven’t been able to find any reviews or examples.


----------



## blougui (Jun 7, 2018)

Isn't there any demo like for any of their products?


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah, there is, but I'm close enough to a deadline that I can't spend much time demoing, so I thought I'd see if others had been putting it into use.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Jun 7, 2018)

Stratus and Symphony are my absolute favorite reverbs. They're amazing. Used R2 and PhoienixVerb before switching to Stratus and Symphony.

They're especially magnificent in surround and very light on resources. 
Here's an interview where I detail why and how I use them if you're interested.

https://www.exponentialaudio.com/ar...ound-a-unique-partnership-sweetened-by-reverb


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 7, 2018)

blougui said:


> Isn't there any demo like for any of their products?



https://www.exponentialaudio.com/symphony-demo

https://www.exponentialaudio.com/stratus-demo


----------



## blougui (Jun 8, 2018)

That's what I thought. I've tried and tested both Phoenix,R2, R4 and Nimbus. What a better way to forge an opinion, frankly ?


----------

